# Trooper Mike Haynes



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Trooper Mike Haynes 
*Montana Highway Patrol
Montana*
End of Watch: Friday, March 27, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 28
*Tour of Duty:* 2 years, 6 months
*Badge Number:* 159
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicular assault
*Date of Incident:* Monday, March 23, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Automobile; Alcohol involved
*Suspect Info:* Killed in collision
Trooper Mike Haynes succumbed to injuries sustained five days earlier when a car being operated by an intoxicated driver struck his patrol car head-on on US 93 near Kalispell.

The drunk driver was driving the wrong way on the highway when the collision occurred at approximately 2:40 am. The intoxicated driver was also killed in the collision.

Trooper Haynes had served with the Montana Highway Patrol for 2 1/2 years. He is survived by his wife, two young children, and parents.
Agency Contact Information
Montana Highway Patrol
2550 Prospect Avenue
P.O. Box 201419
Helena, MT 59620

Phone: (406) 444-3780

_*Please contact the Montana Highway Patrol for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Trooper


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

RIP


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

RIP


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Trooper


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------

